# CHITTIM RANCH DEER LEASE !!!



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Contact [email protected] for details. $15000.00 per gun season lease. See Video !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

you realize you posted "Fifteen-thousand dollars" per gun.... right ?


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Uh..Bily... I bet that is the correct price! If you can find a lease for $1,500 a gun with that kind of deer, that would be unreal!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Bily Lovec said:


> you realize you posted "Fifteen-thousand dollars" per gun.... right ?


I am assuming he did, because you dang sure don't get that type of lease for $1500., LOL.
BUT, I am naive and had never heard of a deer lease costing as much as average home mortagages.

No matter what though, it is an impressive video. I have no idea what a guaranteed 200 point buck hunt would run, but if in the same ball park, I would choose that low fenced season lease in a heartbeat.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

It is 15k. Nice place.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

broadonrod said:


> Contact [email protected] for details. $15000.00 per gun season lease. See Video !!!!!!!!!


_Pics opening week last season ! We passed aprox. 85-90 bucks 160-200 class. This ranch is LOW FENCE ! Has camp house and RV hookups, Just under 15000 acres, good roads , possibly the best free range ranch in texas, no introduced genetics !!! Contact Brett at 281-344-9083 or email [email protected] !!!!!! _


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

No doubt. This lease is worth this price. Just gotta have the cash to play. I know I can't afford to play on their playground but if I could I would.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

nice... one day.. LOL

you got any 2-3 year olds like this on it?


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> nice... one day.. LOL
> 
> you got any 2-3 year olds like this on it?


That deer has been pinched.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Awesome, wish I was in that league but I am not. Kudos to you guys for you must have done something right in life to be able to afford that, and more than likely it was hard work that got you there. Thanks for sharing the pics! I am hauling my travel trailer up to my 900$ deer lease in 2 weeks


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Can I come shoot a management spike? LOL!


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Can I buy one day?...let's see, $15000 / 365 days = $41.10....heck I can afford a whole weekend.:dance:


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

If I am looking at that right between the 5 bucks in one pic and then the single pic, ALL 6 have drop tines! WOW!!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Bucksnort said:


> That deer has been pinched.


Maybe he WAS pinched, but, he's dead now.


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

You guys should have a good year.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Josh5 said:


> If I am looking at that right between the 5 bucks in one pic and then the single pic, ALL 6 have drop tines! WOW!!


*We took 7 trophies last season with a total of 13 drop tines.We had 2 managment bucks with drops also.*


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

broadonrod said:


> Contact [email protected] for details. $15000.00 per gun season lease. See Video !!!!!!!!!


HERE IS ANOTHER VIDEO OF SOME OF THE DEER ON THE RANCH !


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Encinal said:


> You guys should have a good year.


 Hope so had pretty good rain this year.


----------



## stickem (Oct 30, 2009)

15k for deer lease = 18 k in child support


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

If you can afford a 15k deer lease your child support is going to be more than 18k...


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Bucksnort said:


> No doubt. This lease is worth this price. Just gotta have the cash to play. I know *I can't afford to play* on their playground but *if I could I would*.


I wouldn't. I can't afford it either but what I have learned about hunters is that there are guys/girls of all income levels that pick the place they like to hunt and fish based their style, not the money.

It may be a guy/girl that is not financial rich but will sacrifice other things to pay 15K for a lease like that, or a guy/girl that could pay cash for that place but takes a $600 lease in East TX to have a place to walk around in solitude.

When I first moved to Texas I was a trophy lease hater but I have realized that most hunters will hunt where they enjoy hunting. Sometimes it is about money and horns, but mostly not.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

essayons75 said:


> Sometimes it is about money and horns, but mostly not.


Would agree to some extent but when your talking 15k for deer hunting I would beg to differ. I'd bet there are no poor boys on this lease.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

This may go back in time, but I was just born when my parents were on the Chittum, providing this is the same Chittum Ranch. This place is so incredible. When my Father and his Brother and friends would be heading home there would be people waiting at their normal stop for dinner. All they wanted to see was the deer they took that weekend. I have not heard the words Chittum Ranch in 30 years or more. 
I wonder if it is the same? It has to be.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Funny Story, had a guy call about the ranch and said he has been a south texas hunter for 20 years and has never paid less than 3000.oo or more than 7000.oo for a spot on a deer lease, and we were nuts for spending that kind of money. I tild him it is a lot if you look at it that way but here me out. I ask him a few questions..... how much did your hunting truck cost, how much was the trailer RV. you use on the ranch you were hunting on, how many guns do you have to shoot your deer if you find the one you are looking for, how much have you spent on feed trying to grow a 160 BC deer over the last 10 or 20 years, add up an average of these things I am asking about and see what the 160 BC cost you. Tha answer was ( I NEVER KILLED A 160 BUT I HAVE SEEN A COUPLE) LOL the rough total he answerd me was 125,000.00 for him and his son over the years in lease cost, 20,000.00 in feed, 15000.00 in guns, 11,000.00 on trailer, and he added 15,000.00 in blinds and feeders, 10,000.00 fuel, and he said I could go on and on. I said forget the 5000.00 place for 3 years save your next 181,000.00 and sit at camp with me and watch 160-200 lowfence deer opening day,stay in the camp house sell your trailer, sell all of your guns but the one you need, and enjoy being part of a place that has what you have been dreaming about the last 20 years !!!! He is getting on the ranch LOL seems like a really great guy watch for TOM in texas trophy hunter this year. Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

KylesKenner2 said:


> This may go back in time, but I was just born when my parents were on the Chittum, providing this is the same Chittum Ranch. This place is so incredible. When my Father and his Brother and friends would be heading home there would be people waiting at their normal stop for dinner. All they wanted to see was the deer they took that weekend. I have not heard the words Chittum Ranch in 30 years or more.
> I wonder if it is the same? It has to be.


 Prob. so the its was a huge ranch I think it was over 300,000 acres at one time. Brett :cheers:


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

broadonrod said:


> Contact [email protected] for details. $15000.00 per gun season lease. See Video !!!!!!!!!


 Deer look great this year !


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

A few more pics from last year.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

What happens to someone who shoots a 4 1/2 yr. old monster....Just curious, I hunt the same kind of ranch.....


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Brete said:


> What happens to someone who shoots a 4 1/2 yr. old monster....Just curious, I hunt the same kind of ranch.....


We had that happen about 6 years ago and that guy hasnt seen a deer that big in 6 years LOL.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

A few more pics from last season.......


----------

